# Mark Saunders officer 'planted song titles' in evidence



## Big Don (Nov 4, 2010)

Mark Saunders officer 'planted song titles' in evidence




 Esther Addley
 guardian.co.uk,			 																		 				            Tuesday 2 November 2010 14.05 GMT
EXCERPT: LANGUAGE WARNING AT LINK!!!

A Metropolitan police firearms officer who may have fired the shot that killed barrister Mark Saunders has been removed from firearms duty after allegedly inserting song titles into his oral evidence at the dead man's inquest.
The  Independent Police Complaints Commission said it is investigating the  unnamed officer, who gave evidence as Alpha Zulu 8 or AZ8, after it  emerged that he had been reprimanded by his superior shortly after  giving evidence on 27 September.
Saunders was shot dead by firearms officers in May 2008, following a five-hour armed standoff at his flat in Chelsea, west London.  Last month a jury at Westminster crown court ruled that the barrister,  who was an alcoholic and armed with a 12-bore shotgun during the siege,  had been killed lawfully.
The inquest heard that AZ8, who  was stationed on an adjoining conservatory rooftop was one of two  officers who may have fired the fatal shot.
An  examination of the transcript shows that evidence given by AZ8 contained  a number of phrases which are also the titles of songs, including  Enough is Enough by Donna Summer, Point of No Return by Buzzcocks, Line  of Fire by Journey, Quiet Moments by Chris de Burgh, Kicking Myself by  As Tall As Lions
END EXCERPT
I feel his pain, few appreciate my humor as well.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ah that game! Bit daft to do it on such a high profile case.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 4, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Ah that game! Bit daft to do it on such a high profile case.


But, a lower profile case and it wouldn't have been noticed, and where is the fun in that?


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Don said:


> But, a lower profile case and it wouldn't have been noticed, and where is the fun in that?


 

Ah but you get the points with your mates who are also playing and at the end of the year there's a prize, the loser gets the beers in.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 4, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Ah but you get the points with your mates who are also playing and at the end of the year there's a prize, the loser gets the beers in.


OH! OK. I'd love to see how he worked one of the titles (not in the excerpt) in to the report...


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here you go!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...investigated-song-titles-evidence-claims.html

he's done a good job actually, you'd have to be pretty up with music to get them.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 5, 2010)

Quite the wordsmith, he is.


----------



## Carol (Nov 5, 2010)

At least he wasn't quoting "Happiness is a warm gun"  :idunno:


----------

